# Best flats boat for around 35,000$



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm leaning towards a dargel 186 or 18 foot redfish line? What's your opinion?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

redfish over those...

an 18' redfish is 35K? I think you need to shop around a little....


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh no, not again........ jk


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

After a top, 2 powerpoles,charger,140,speakers,80#motor guide,wadeing ladder, and taxs the dargel is close too 36$


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

35,000$?


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

If I had $35k, I would make an offer on this:

http://www.texasflats.net/index.php/topic,12708.0.html

I have been on one of these boats and have seen what they can do.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a 2009 JH Performance JS 19 that I am going to sell. It has a 2009 Yamaha 175 HPDI with aTRP lower unit. The boat has a power pole, Garmin 545s GPS and sounder, livewell, Coastline aluminum trailer, etc...I am going to sell it for $28,500. It also has more options. Contact me if you are interested. It has the same bottom as a Shallow Sport 18.5.
Rob


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

That I looked at that one I want sides on my boat, and I want a flat bottom not a tv, dargel will give me 10000$ for my little scooter and I like there boats, I don't have 35k it's called a loan


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Do you really need a wading ladder on a boat with such low sides? You could also save some money by getting a sport a shade or whatever those removable bimini / t top things they make are called. You could get a 21 Redfish Line or a bigger Dargel by maybe putting off some of the accessories or rethinking a few of them. The first thing you will run out of is space on a boat and getting 3 more feet of boat is a big difference. Wouldn't you rather put off a second power pole or T top and get a bigger boat up front? Also maybe look at a Haynie or Shoalwater 21 cat. They are right around that price range too.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I know where there is a 2008 demo Parker 210 hull with a 2009 Etec motor for about 32.. Brand new. Try red wing over in Houston.

Or look at the new Frontier 210. Nice boat.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I want two power poles and it's a performance top. I fish out of a scooter right now so 18 will be big enough, and the hull on the dargel in nice


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you looked at the Shallow Sport Bahia and Sprint models?


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

I would look at the illousion over the redfish line. (faster and smoother) First of all why would you have a T top on your boat choises, get a preformance shade. Also there is no need for 2 power poles, Get one then get a stake out stick to pair with it.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*24 shallow sport*

On Chris's website under preowned there is a beautiful 24 shallow sport modified V for 35000


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

CoastalObession said:


> I would look at the illousion over the redfish line. (faster and smoother) First of all why would you have a T top on your boat choises, get a preformance shade. Also there is no need for 2 power poles, Get one then get a stake out stick to pair with it.


X2 on the Illusion. Heads and tails above 18' redfish line. If your looking for only a smaller flats boat, then there is nothing wrong with the redfish line or even the little 16' Majek Texas Skiff with the mini tower.


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

seems like flatsmaster14 knows exactly what he is looking for, everyone has personal likes and dislikes, i think either one would be a great choice just depends on who gives you a better deal


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Loose teeth come to mind.....


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I've got a 2007 Mosca you can have for $30k =)


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I own a 2011 Dargel Skout 170. I absolutely love the boat so far. Nothing bad to say about it.

Id like the 18' model, but then it wouldnt find in the garage like this one currently does. 

The guys down at Dargel are top notch. They actually came up to my place in San Antonio to fix an issue that was caused by the dealer on their own time. I have talked with Cleave a few times on the phone and he has gone out of his way to make sure i was taken care of.

Nothing but good things to say about them. Get a dargel, you will not be disapointed.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Cleve Ford is good people... with really good service!


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Check out my 2008 19' Topwater in boats for sale, It will impress, it has sides, and at 26000.00 you can add all the things you want and still be under 35,000$ call me if interested 956-535-3020.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

personally, i prefer self bailing hulls. my next boat will be a dargel.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

The 19 stoner in my garage


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

I know you have garage size issues, but if you can, upgrade to he 210 Skout. Floats and rides better than the 186. I've ridden on both and the 210 is the way to go. Even rides smoother than my 21 Shallow Sport. You can alway add accessories down the road but you cant add lenth; to the boat that is. :rotfl: Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*bigger is better*

if you are sold on Dargel then good for you, now you know what brand!!! My input along with a few others is that size is the most important thing!!! I would hands down give up a few options to have a larger boat. Seems a T Top on that small of a boat will be cramped,(i know I have one on our 23 CAT) but its your boat, it also seems that 2 power poles is way over kill!!!! Transfer those options back into your Boat/Motor and have a boat you will have for a long time. If you get the smaller boat and load it up with all your options, that is what you have, a small boat with tons of "stuff" on it. You can NOT buy room after you purchase your boat, but you can buy another power pole or radio... This is our 4th bay boat and we have learned the hard way on what we thought we wanted vs what is practical. BTW, shop some prices.. what size motor would that be with all those options to get you to 36k?.... You can get a 21 CAT 8 1/2 feet wide just over 21 ft long with a 150HP 4 blade Rev 4 Merc prop, 2 batteries, battery switch, 6 stainless steel pop up kleets, 8 custom aluminum rod holder, leaning post with rocket launchers, 2 94 qt ice chest, 2 livewells with pump, hydrolic stearing, bobs jack plate, All your upgraded dash read outs, rpm, water etc.. grab rail, stainless steering wheel and Aluminum tandom trailer with mag wheels for 34k+ tx... Hello!!!! Good luck in your Dargel purchase!!!!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

The main...well, only driver for me to get the skout 170 over anything bigger was that we wanted a boat that was easy to store and manage solo. I got SAW trailers to make me a custom folding tounge trailer and Dargel gave me a removable windshield and folding grabrail. It is cake getting this little boat in and out of the garage.

So far it has been plenty of room for my wife, son and I. I do envy the idea of a 21 foot boat, as that is what i had owned before, but the benefits the little one gives me right now out weigh that. Not only is it easy to store and manage myself, but the fuel consumption is amazing. 

3 full days of running around fishing and i probably used just over 12 gallons of gas. That is with a 90hp Etec.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*No Doubt*



Yams said:


> The main...well, only driver for me to get the skout 170 over anything bigger was that we wanted a boat that was easy to store and manage solo. I got SAW trailers to make me a custom folding tounge trailer and Dargel gave me a removable windshield and folding grabrail. It is cake getting this little boat in and out of the garage.
> 
> So far it has been plenty of room for my wife, son and I. I do envy the idea of a 21 foot boat, as that is what i had owned before, but the benefits the little one gives me right now out weigh that. Not only is it easy to store and manage myself, but the fuel consumption is amazing.
> 
> 3 full days of running around fishing and i probably used just over 12 gallons of gas. That is with a 90hp Etec.


Hey Yams, Not sure if your reply was for my last post?? I think you did a brilliant move with your boat!! I was referrring more toward the original post.. He brought up the $36k ammount and I was really referring to what you can get for $36k.. For you, with your family and having to store your boat in your garage, you did the #1 thing I think!!! But I doubt you spent 36k to do it!!! That was my main point for the original poster, was if you want an 18 foot boat, I would sure think you would NOT have to spend 36k even with fluff... Would like to know what motor that boat came with (referring to the original post) 115 hp maybe?? BTW I bet your (Yams) fuel cost is awesome!!!!!!!!! I hate pulling up to the pump... Makes my butt twitch


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*HP*

I just looked over his post again and noticed in his list of wants he listed 140 I assume that is a 140 hp??? Who makes a 140 Tohastu??


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

The Shallow Sport Bahia line (18' and 21'5") are comparable in fit, finish, and construction to the Dargels and RFL's, and you should have no problem getting into an 18' Bahia w/ E130 & trailer rigged out the way you want it for that price. You could also probably get into a 21' Bahia w/ 150 for around that. Check them out:

http://www.shallowsportboats.com/boats/bahia/21-bahia/

Or there is one for sale on this site right now that is very lightly used.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=358608&highlight=21+bahia


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Durtjunkee said:


> I've got a 2007 Mosca you can have for $30k =)


Why are you selling it?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Salt&Sol said:


> Hey Yams, Not sure if your reply was for my last post?? I think you did a brilliant move with your boat!! I was referrring more toward the original post.. He brought up the $36k ammount and I was really referring to what you can get for $36k.. For you, with your family and having to store your boat in your garage, you did the #1 thing I think!!! But I doubt you spent 36k to do it!!! That was my main point for the original poster, was if you want an 18 foot boat, I would sure think you would NOT have to spend 36k even with fluff... Would like to know what motor that boat came with (referring to the original post) 115 hp maybe?? BTW I bet your (Yams) fuel cost is awesome!!!!!!!!! I hate pulling up to the pump... Makes my butt twitch


Understood Salt, i was just rambling in general, directed at no one in particular. Just pointing out that smaller boats do make some sense for certain people, depending on the situation.

I think our next boat will probably be a 21' or bigger, only because at that point my son will be bigger and we will want the extra room. I got my hopes set on that Dargel Kat...but I will have to see where i am financially in the next 5 to 10 years.


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Trans Cat 200 SVT it runs super shallow, and is very comfortable. You can find a nice used one for under 35k.


----------



## RAR (Jun 30, 2005)

shallowgal said:


> The Shallow Sport Bahia line (18' and 21'5") are comparable in fit, finish, and construction to the Dargels and RFL's, and you should have no problem getting into an 18' Bahia w/ E130 & trailer rigged out the way you want it for that price. You could also probably get into a 21' Bahia w/ 150 for around that. Check them out:
> 
> http://www.shallowsportboats.com/boats/bahia/21-bahia/
> 
> ...


Sorry to hijack this thread... What do the 24' sport and classic start at, new?


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

try the curlew from newwater boat works


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Boatright*

Go talk to Glen Boatwright @ Boatright Marine about his Texas Scooters...

Been buying boats for over 40 years for Gulf Coast fishing & the Boatright was the best boat I ever bought...

His 18 ft Scooter will fish as big as a 20 footer & run as shallow as you want... plus they are unsinkable & bulletproof....

If you want to see pics of the one I wish I had not sold for an offshore boat, I will email them to you... 2072 w/150TRP, Coastline Trailer with a lot of options, less than $30K

Good luck,

Supergas


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

redfishandy said:


> try the curlew from newwater boat works


Andy, can anyone a buy a Curlew for $35k? By the way the red fish are at Port A today.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

yes and thx scott how big


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Zuke*



Salt&Sol said:


> I just looked over his post again and noticed in his list of wants he listed 140 I assume that is a 140 hp??? Who makes a 140 Tohastu??


Suzuki has been making a 140 4-stroke for years now. I had one about 5 years ago, great motor.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

If I was paying 35k for a boat... with 2 power poles and shade, with trolling motor.. I had darn well be getting more than 18ft of glass.. you my friend are getting ripped off. I would walk off the lot if I was told an 18ft boat was going to cost that much...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

As you can tell most people feel they boat they own is the perfect boat for them and are giving you their opinions for what they want a boat to do.  

You did not mention exactly what you wanted to do and how you wanted to fish. 

There are 4 or 5 good boat builders on the Texas coast that do great boats in different styles. There are all a little different and run a little shallower, dryer, faster, and so forth. 

Look at your money and what you want a boat to do and what you want on it then go visit these different boat shops. Get out and try their different boats and see what each boat will do and how you like it and get a price.

After trying them, sit down with a cold beer and see which to you like the best and what they cost to rig what you want on your boat. Look at the top two or three and see what the cost difference is and buy one. You will not go wrong for what you want YOUR boat to do. 

Good Luck. Post up what you pick.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> The Shallow Sport Bahia line (18' and 21'5") are comparable in fit, finish, and construction to the Dargels and RFL's, and you should have no problem getting into an 18' Bahia w/ E130 & trailer rigged out the way you want it for that price. You could also probably get into a 21' Bahia w/ 150 for around that. Check them out:
> 
> http://www.shallowsportboats.com/boats/bahia/21-bahia/
> 
> ...


On the 21 bahia for sale?......its a steal, deal of lifetime for that boat as new as it is. SNATCH IT UP!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Levi said:


> If I was paying 35k for a boat... with 2 power poles and shade, with trolling motor.. I had darn well be getting more than 18ft of glass.. you my friend are getting ripped off. I would walk off the lot if I was told an 18ft boat was going to cost that much...


Really?

A fully loaded 18ft boat for 35k is pretty accurate. a 21 to 24 foot boat fully loaded is 40k to 60k....so what makes you think a brand new 18 foot boat, fully loaded, wouldn't be 35?

What fully loaded, 18 foot boat, wouldn't be 35k, or pretty close to it? I'd honestly like to know.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Answered my own question i guess.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=358608

My guess is this guy is taking a pretty good hit by selling at this price.

Maybe not, I could be just completely off.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Yams said:


> Really?
> 
> A fully loaded 18ft boat for 35k is pretty accurate. a 21 to 24 foot boat fully loaded is 40k to 60k....so what makes you think a brand new 18 foot boat, fully loaded, wouldn't be 35?
> 
> What fully loaded, 18 foot boat, wouldn't be 35k, or pretty close to it? I'd honestly like to know.


I have 25k in mine in just materials !


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Levi said:


> If I was paying 35k for a boat... with 2 power poles and shade, with trolling motor.. I had darn well be getting more than 18ft of glass.. you my friend are getting ripped off. I would walk off the lot if I was told an 18ft boat was going to cost that much...


What boats have you been looking at? That's what they cost the only cheap one is a majek and I'm not sure if you have been in one but its a really bad ride. I'm goin with a 17 dargel its 10,000$ less than the 18 footer, 1 foot is not worth 10k to me thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Post some pics when you get it....


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Will do I got a quote today so hopefully everything goes smooth


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck. You will be happy with it i am sure.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

My only complaint so far is lack of dry storage, to be honest. bout the only dry storage i have is under my seat on the leaning post. Which was not standard.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

What about the ice chest on the console?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I usually use that for an ice chest to keep my drinks and food. It keeps ice really well. But yea, it technically could be used for that if you didnt.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I will have a ice chest under my leaning post so it won't be a problem


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

*JS-19 For Sale???*



******* Biologist said:


> *I have a 2009 JH Performance JS 19 that I am going to sell....*
> 
> Did you sell your JS-19? I'm in the market for this specific boat.


----------



## nino7619 (Jun 21, 2005)

*35K*

look at a 21 Shoalwater Cat. $35k should be around the price


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Yams said:


> Really?
> 
> A fully loaded 18ft boat for 35k is pretty accurate. a 21 to 24 foot boat fully loaded is 40k to 60k....so what makes you think a brand new 18 foot boat, fully loaded, wouldn't be 35?
> 
> What fully loaded, 18 foot boat, wouldn't be 35k, or pretty close to it? I'd honestly like to know.


yah.. i spent a while looking this summer and $35k was about the norm and on up from there... i eventually bought a transport BABYCAT (love my BC) but that is a 16FT2in and that size was fine for me. 
I did look long at a shallow stalker 20ft in corpus that i think is an old mosca hull they no longer use and it was right at $30 k on special before you add all the toys and options.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

nino7619 said:


> look at a 21 Shoalwater Cat. $35k should be around the price


X2:texasflag


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

Look at a bemm boatworks 19 flaco. I own one and its a amazing boat with impressive perfermance numbers. Look at pics of mine on my page


----------

